# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Automatically picking up new dates and excluding blanks

## moneypennie21

I have a pivot table which has a filter on it that selects only data where a date is populated in column C the pivot table filter has blank unticked - however when new data is added creating a new date in the filter and I refresh the pivot table it doesn't pick up the new date as I have de selected all - please see the example attached. I selected ALL - deselected blanks and then added in row 8 and refreshed the pivot - it didn't pick up the new information and in the filter it is there but not selected.

is there a way I can fix this so they always pick up the new data and leave blanks unselected? I tired recording a macro to change the filter but it didn't work as it picked up me selecting all but not deselecting blanks in the code,

Thanks

----------


## oeldere

With a helpcolumn to determine the criteria

D2=If(C2="","No","yes")

After that you can choose the criteria Yes in the pivot table.

See the attached file.

----------


## moneypennie21

Thanks oeldere, I was hoping there was another way as I have multiple columns where I need to do this but I may create one helper column and do a nested if with different criteria for each column to see if that works.

----------

